# Oatmeal, honey and Shea - hot process, PVC mold.



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

First try at HP soaping - not brave enough to do milk yet. Turned out pretty well. Mold was homemade 3" diam PVC mold, lined with freezer paper.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I like it. But why not a manly scent, like starting fluid or Tinks doe esterous, instead of that girly stuff?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice looking soap! 
Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bow, you're just goofy sometime!

Nice looking soap


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Good job! Nice light colored bars. Looks like you have a knack for doing the honey with HP.


----------

